# Lyft's Certificate of Liability Insurance (hard copy)



## GHz (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure why Lyft (and Uber) does not require to have a hard copy of their liability insurance kept in our vehicles. And you have to search for the copy yourself online. But I do recommend to have a copy in your car should you need it in case of an accident. Is more convenient than searching for it on your phone, and in case your phone gets damaged in an accident, you'll have a hard copy saved in your car.

You can download your state's liability insurance provided by Lyft here https://www.dropbox.com/s/vfdnicwoerjrnoe/Insurance.pdf?dl=0

just scroll until you find the one designated for your state. Print it out and keep it in your car.


----------

